# Lunar Roadstar 620 - Water system airlock



## Harry21 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi,
I have recently bought a Lunar Roadstar 620 03 reg but in really good condition.
On my first trip I have managed to run the fresh water tank dry and have created an airlock which is preventing water reaching the taps.
I hear the pump work. 
There is pressure in the water system. 
I get a "splutter" when I first operate the taps but that is all and I can see the air in the poly pipes leading from the pump. 
Can anyone tell me the best way to clear the airlock? I have tried running the pump but it does not work.
Regards
Harry


----------



## marlpitlane (Mar 12, 2008)

Have you tried opening the tap (cold) and sucking to prime the pump?


----------



## Harry21 (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks will try
Harry


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Or use a hosepipe to backflush the system.

D.


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

If it is anything like our Lunar H601 try 'just' opening a cold tap so that the pump starts. Let it run for about one minute then open the tap a little more. It can take up to three or four minutes to get water flowing, then you have to do the same with the hot supply.
Obvious one, make sure the water tank is pretty full.

Martin, GM6VXB


----------



## Harry21 (Jul 19, 2010)

*Lunar 620 Water System Airlock*

Just to close this topic.
Having browsed the responses and other relevant comments in the forum I bought a new filter and fitted it. 
Problem solved. The old one was cracked and this was the source of the airlock.
Thanks for the help. 
Harry21


----------

